

Protecting Windows users from malicious extensions - sathyabhat
http://blog.chromium.org/2013/11/protecting-windows-users-from-malicious.html

======
cheald
Ugh, this I am not okay with. You already have to jump through a number of
hoops to sideload extensions; when you do so, you're assuming the risk
associated with it.

Requiring all extensions to go through the Chrome store seems like a step down
a very dark path to me.

------
TheLoneWolfling
"Protecting"

